# مشروع بحث عن علاقة النانو تكنولوجي والبيئة



## almarwany983 (27 مارس 2011)

:6:

:33:
:32:
:15:
:5:
توفير مشروع او بحث عن النانوتكنولوجي والبيئة مع تطبيق واحد على الأقل و على ان يكون مشروع باللغه العربية او الأنكليزية لموضوع بحث يخص علاقة النانوتكنولوجي والبيئة مع العلم بأن لدي احدث المصادر الأجنبية مع التطبيقات واحدث ورشات العمل الأميركية والكندية ولكني ابحث عن مشروع نانو له علاقة بالبية قريب من متطلبات الدول العربية حتى لو كان بالأنكليزي واقصد بالمتطلبات هنا اقصد التطبيقات وشكرا


----------

